# Ibra: "Presto sarò senza contratto. Eccitante.." E T.Silva conferma.



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Febbraio 2016)

*Ibra: "Presto sarò senza contratto. Eccitante.." E T.Silva conferma.*

Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha parlato del suo futuro prima del match contro il Chelsea: _"E' eccitante avere il contratto in scadenza, no? Chissà cosa mi riserverà il futuro. Giorno dopo giorno possono succedere grandi cose"._

Anche T.Silva ha confermato indirettamente la notizia: _"Zlatan vuole concludere degnamente la sua avventura al PSG cercando di vincere la Champion's League"._


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2016)

Se resterà in Europa, andrà al Manchester United insieme a Mourinho. Contro Guardiola.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se resterà in Europa, andrà al Manchester United insieme a Mourinho. Contro Guardiola.



Io invece ho sentito che torna da noi se andiamo almeno nei preliminari di champions..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io invece ho sentito che torna da noi se andiamo almeno nei preliminari di champions..



VI PREGO NO !!! Basta , non facciamo ancora lo stesso errore !!!


----------



## Black (15 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io invece ho sentito che torna da noi se andiamo almeno nei preliminari di champions..



seeee come no. E torna pure Ancelotti!


----------



## hiei87 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Se soltanto avessimo un minimo di ambizione, gli avremmo già offerto un contratto. 
Sono curioso di vedere dove andrà. In teoria, conoscendolo, penso potrebbe essere attratto dall'esperienza in Premier. Mi deluderebbe se andasse a svernare in qualche campionato minore...


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2016)

Di sicuro da noi non torna, è stato lapidario nel parlare di un suo ritorno al Milan, è solo il passato per quanto sia stato bene.


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ha ancora almeno due anni ad altissimi livelli ancora da giocare, è presto per svernare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Andrà in premier allo UTD o al Bayern


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se resterà in Europa, andrà al Manchester United insieme a Mourinho. Contro Guardiola.



Lo penso pure io


----------



## wfiesso (16 Febbraio 2016)

UTD insieme a cr7 e mourinho secondo me


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (16 Febbraio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> UTD insieme a cr7 e mourinho secondo me



Per me insieme i due galli non ci finiranno mai. Anche perché Ronaldella rischia di essere oscurato e agli sponsor questo non piace.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ronaldo con Mou non ci torna. Se si muove o segue Ancelotti o va a Parigi.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Per me insieme i due galli non ci finiranno mai. Anche perché Ronaldella rischia di essere oscurato e agli sponsor questo non piace.



non avevo pensato agli sponsor hai ragione



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ronaldo con Mou non ci torna. Se si muove o segue Ancelotti o va a Parigi.



per quanto forte non credo che il Bayern prenderebbe un solista come lui, Parigi forse è più probabile


----------



## Hammer (16 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io invece ho sentito che torna da noi se andiamo almeno nei preliminari di champions..



Non siamo competitivi. La vedo veramente difficile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca-Ibra quanti gol sarebbero?


----------



## wildfrank (16 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha parlato del suo futuro prima del match contro il Chelsea: _"E' eccitante avere il contratto in scadenza, no? Chissà cosa mi riserverà il futuro. Giorno dopo giorno possono succedere grandi cose"._



Ibra, beato te che puoi permetterti di definire eccitante la prospettiva di rimanere senza contratto di lavoro....


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ibra, beato te che puoi permetterti di definire eccitante la prospettiva di rimanere senza contratto di lavoro....



Già


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2016)

Potrebbe finire al Bayern.


----------



## mistergao (16 Febbraio 2016)

Quindi possiamo dichiarare ufficialmente aperto il toto-Zlatan 2016?
Per me non va in Inghilterra, dove non lo amano, io punto sulla MSL, per diventare una sorta di ambasciatore del calcio in USA. E per vincere, vincere, vincere anche lì.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> VI PREGO NO !!! Basta , non facciamo ancora lo stesso errore !!!




Non vedo perché inveire preventivamente, visto che noi i preliminari di CL li vedremo col binocolo: quindi la probabilità che Ibra torni è molto prossima allo zero.

Ma poi siamo sicuri che vada via dal PSG?


----------



## de sica (16 Febbraio 2016)

lo vedrei bene anche al bayern di Carletto


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2016)

sarei pronto a tirare fuori soldi miei per contribuire se ci fosse tipo un crowd funding


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Febbraio 2016)

Fatemi sognare....

Ibra's return To Home.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Galliani riuscirà nell'impresa di proporre un prestito con diritto di riscatto anche ora che è senza contratto


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Quindi possiamo dichiarare ufficialmente aperto il toto-Zlatan 2016?
> Per me non va in Inghilterra, dove non lo amano, io punto sulla MSL, per diventare una sorta di ambasciatore del calcio in USA. E per vincere, vincere, vincere anche lì.



Gia è un toto Zlatan..

Per me è Premier o Milan..

In cina non si andra mai
In america solo e forse tra 3 o 4 anni 
idem per qatar
Nel Bayern monaco mai pero mai con gente come Beckenbauer, Sammer e Rummenigge al comando, non hanno voluto prenderlo 10 anni, non lo faranno ora, nenmeno con il amico Carletto..
Al PSG ha gia salutato, lo ha detto il suo capitano Thiago

Dico Premier o Milan scelta che penso fara dove possa guadagnare di più soldi ovviamente, dove possa essere re e signore della squadra e anche ri giocare la champions.. in questo City escluso per Guardiola restano Arsenal e United squadra che e cmq lontano a 7 punti del quarto posto

Se Berlusconi vuole non ho nessun dubbio che prende Zlatan.. con o senza Champions.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Tutto dipende se vuole chiudere o no con il grande calcio, non sarebbe il primo che vuole lasciarlo da top player ed andare in America a svernare...mi piacerebbe molto vederlo in premier, ma forse forse è troppo tardi per giocare in un campionato cosi impegnativo.

Al Milan è un sogno e tale rimane.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se resterà in Europa, andrà al Manchester United insieme a Mourinho. Contro Guardiola.



Sarebbe stupendo ed é un ottimo stimolo, un altra grande sfida per lui.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> VI PREGO NO !!! Basta , non facciamo ancora lo stesso errore !!!



Esatto. Ditemi che non ci state pensando sul serio. Non ricominciamo!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Febbraio 2016)

*Premium Sport stuzzica Ibra su un ritorno in Italia. Lo svedese sorride e afferma: "Mi mancano tre mesi, vediamo cosa succede..."

Link: mdst.it/03v595304 (copiare e incollare nel browser)*


----------



## davoreb (17 Febbraio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Quindi possiamo dichiarare ufficialmente aperto il toto-Zlatan 2016?
> Per me non va in Inghilterra, dove non lo amano, io punto sulla MSL, per diventare una sorta di ambasciatore del calcio in USA. E per vincere, vincere, vincere anche lì.



Non so vedendolo ieri con il Chelsea è ancora una dei primi 5 attacanti al mondo, è una cosa impressionante.

Puo ancora giocare ed essere decisivo in un top club europeo.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ditemi che non ci state pensando sul serio. Non ricominciamo!



Perche no? Questa volta non c'e piu quel contratto da rispettare.. in questo momento e come una bella donna libera..


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

A me ieri non ha fatto impazzire, a parte il gol non ha combinato granché. Al solito in Europa nelle partite che contano non è il grande Zlatan. Comunque ormai non lo riprenderei più, basta per cortesia. Piuttosto concentriamo quei pochi soldi che abbiamo ( sempre se ci sono) per un benedetto centrocampista di qualità e forte, ali e difensori. Basta attaccanti!!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A me ieri non ha fatto impazzire, a parte il gol non ha combinato granché. Al solito in Europa nelle partite che contano non è il grande Zlatan. Comunque ormai non lo riprenderei più, basta per cortesia. Piuttosto concentriamo quei pochi soldi che abbiamo ( sempre se ci sono) per un benedetto centrocampista di qualità e forte, ali e difensori. Basta attaccanti!!!!



Mmmm sul centrocampista posso essere d'accordo ma guarda anche la importanza che avreve uno come Zlatan in squadra e nello spoglatoio..... sopratutto sul profilo della pressione, per gente come Abate, Bertolacci (con problemi di personalità), Bonaventura, Honda, Poli ma sopratutto per i nostri giovani come Niang (con lui farebbe una coppia strepitosa) Romagnoli, lo stesso Gigio che sembra un fenomeno, infine per i vari Mauri, Calabria, Ely, Locatelli avere uno con la mentalità dello svedese "vicino" sarebbe importantissimo, poi anche sul campo fa ancora la differenza.. per me non c'e molto da pensare su di lui, uno come lui per 2 o 3 anni vale gli stipendio di 2 o 3 Mexes, Boateng e compagnia, Zlatan e uno che come giocatore e sopratutto come uomo ti cambia un squadra..

Gigio
Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli
El Ghazi, Bertolacci (Witsel), Montolivo, Jack
Zlatan e Niang (Bacca)

Cosi ti firmo che almeno lottiamo per lo Scudetto


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Perche no? Questa volta non c'e piu quel contratto da rispettare.. in questo momento e come una bella donna libera..



Perché non lo riprenderei e poi perché dubito che ritornerebbe ora come ora. Perciò eviterei di ricominciare con la "febbre Ibra" ad ogni mezza frase che dice.


----------



## Aron (17 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo me Galliani tenterà di portare sia Ibra sia Tevez.
Tutto da vedere come giocherebbero Ibra e Tevez, l'età avanza anche per loro.
Altresì da vedere quale sia la volontà dei giocatori.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Perché non lo riprenderei e poi perché dubito che ritornerebbe ora come ora. Perciò eviterei di ricominciare con la "febbre Ibra" ad ogni mezza frase che dice.



Nessuna "febbre".. ha gia detto che non rinnova col PSG, quindi per noi è una possibilità.


----------

